# Mirrorless SLR's any thoughts?



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey all you camera guru's I'm looking to get into the SLR arena the biggest holdback is portability. I travel for a living and I visit a lot of places I'd like to take nice pics of I'd also like to photograph my tanks and plants with a nicer camera. I know the Mirrorless market isn't for high end users but I won't be more than a amateur user that wants a good camera for my hobby. Let me know your thoughts. I like the ability to take lenses specific for what I may be doing with me and with the ability to use traditional SrL lenses I thought this may be a stepping stone.

Len


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm not a convert yet (still using my old Nikon D40x), but this article and others have really started to tempt me into the Sony NEX system. It seems like they're great for the money with a wide compatibility with older lenses with the right adapters. 

SeriousCompacts.com seems like a great resource for you in general for your needs-- check it out.


----------



## crf529 (Jul 24, 2010)

Just to be clear if a camera is mirrorless, it's not an SLR . That's the whole point of it being mirrorless.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

The new Canon mirrorless camera has an adapter that let's you use any EF lens which will be great compared to the pretty expensive mirrorless only lenses that Nikon and Sony have.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Personally, just get a small DSLR like the D3200 and call it good. Nothing can compare to a DSLR. The only difference in a mirrorless camera might be a little lighter but as soon as you get a good lens on there, it doesn't matter. I was messing with a nikon 1 and it does terrible in low light, just an overcast day. It wasn't even that bad of light too. 

Thats just my opinion of course :hihi:


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

Da Plant Man said:


> Personally, just get a small DSLR like the D3200 and call it good. Nothing can compare to a DSLR. The only difference in a mirrorless camera might be a little lighter but as soon as you get a good lens on there, it doesn't matter. I was messing with a nikon 1 and it does terrible in low light, just an overcast day. It wasn't even that bad of light too.
> 
> Thats just my opinion of course :hihi:


You can actually get mirrorless cameras with APS-C size sensors (same as the D3200), and thus comparable low-light performance. The Sony NEX and Samsung NX series come to mind. IIRC there was an article somewhere that actually put the low-light performance of the Sony NEX-5N over a lot of current DSLRs.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I was thinking about trading/selling my D300 in favor of a mirrorless setup. From what I see, photo quality is equal or better than many dslr cameras. The thing holding me back is the slower auto focus. If that was on par with a dslr I'd be all over a mirrorless setup. I haven't ready details on the new canon offering...perhaps that has been address somewhat.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a trade offer, my D300 and my Tokina 12-24 lens for a Sony NEX-5N with a 18-55 and 30mm macro. Very tempted. Just afraid I'll regret it, but I can always buy another DSLR body, especially if I hang on to the other lenses I have.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

With decent live view, mirror-less is a good thing as long as the sensor and lens interchangeability aren't compromised.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

audioaficionado said:


> With decent live view, mirror-less is a good thing as long as the sensor and lens interchangeability aren't compromised.


it is right, a camera is all about optical glass and sensor nowaday, mirror-less can use different lenses via adapters, with APS-C sensor, it is only a matter of time to dominate the consumer market.

Canon just join the game by unleashing the EOS M, 18mp APS-C, adapters will show up on the market pretty soon. The price of Canon FL/FD 50mm and 58mm F1.2, Tomioka(Yashica) 50mm F1.2, Minolta 50mm F1.2... have been rising. anyway, got a couple on hand even before the mirror-less came out, now they can be in good use.
Old Kiev lenses price still on the low, if you have a Mirror-less camera, get the Kiev while you can, they are Carl Zeiss lenses anyway.


----------

